# 86 not starting



## jdkirkham1 (Oct 12, 2017)

I have a 1986 300 ZX non-turbo that will not start. I have had it since July 2017. It has been running fine until 2 weekends ago. Upon starting it was running really rough with black smoke coming out of the exhaust. I am assumed it was running rich. After I turned it off it would not start. I waited several hours tried again and it started, still running rough. On the ride home it suddenly started running normal. Drove it last week, went to work Friday and it hasn't started since. I ran diagnosis on ECU. It gave me codes 12, 13, 21, and 41. I replaced the Air Flow Sensor last night. It first tried to start, then nothing. It is now showing 23, 31, and 41. It has plenty of fuel. You can smell it. It has spark at the distributor. Thanks for your input.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The first thing to check is the battery post connectors for cleanliness and tightness. Make sure to also check the battery negative (-) cable where it bolts to the engine block. Check all the other ground points in the engine compartment to make sure they are clean and tight. If all that checks out OK, then the charging system may not be functioning properly.


----------



## jdkirkham1 (Oct 12, 2017)

I did clean the battery post and tightened the connectors. I have not checked the ground points, but will. Thanks, dk.


----------



## jdkirkham1 (Oct 12, 2017)

*6 300zx not starting*

When I left the car on Wednesday, I removed the negative battery cable. When I returned to the car Friday with a trailer to tow home, I reattached the negative battery cable and the car started. I am thinking maybe it allowed time for the ECU codes to clear. My new problem is, it stalls after a couple of minutes of running and will not start immediately. I am having to wait 10 minutes or so before it restarts. There is a strong gas smell.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

From your last description, it sounds like your new problem is with one or more fuel injectors leaking. By allowing the car to sit for a long period of time without running, allows the plugs to dry out thus easy startup. To properly diagnose dirty/leaking fuel injectors, they need to be remove and tested on a flow bench tester. You can also do a quick leak test by teeing-in a fuel pressure gauge to the fuel rail input, then turn the ignition switch to the "RUN" position WITHOUT starting the engine; make sure to pinch off the return hose on the pressure regulator when doing this. If the pressure drops off rapidly, one or more injectors are leaking; the normal 'static' fuel pressure should be around 60 - 70 psi.


----------



## jdkirkham1 (Oct 12, 2017)

*86 300zx*

Also, when car starts and idles and you push on the throttle, the engine bogs down.


----------

